# Setting paths in Superior Drummer??



## ThrustTony (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Guys

I've just installed Superior Drummer on my 64 bit laptop and it's come up saying:

"You need to set the path to where you installed the sounds before you can use them"

How do I do this?

Is it anything to do with downloading updates from the Toontrack site cause I have downloaded some updates but my laptop can't find them 

Any help would be great thanks


----------



## OfensywnyRondel (Nov 12, 2011)

Because sounds are installed in other place which you've choosen during installation. Find them and select this folder.


----------

